# fd macro lenses?



## sarallyn (Aug 22, 2008)

anyone have suggestions? I can't really find anything that great... just telephoto lenses with some not-so-great macros.


----------



## Battou (Aug 22, 2008)

...Oh dear, stay away from those, they are junk, take it from me I know. 

What you really want is a Canon Bellows FL. I have one and it has to be the best money I ever spent. 

Further more Canon has some good Macro primes on the FD mount, I have a Canon FD 50 mm Macro 1:3.5  that is quite nice both on body and on bellows.

Below are some examples

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4, with stacked tiffen macro filters on Canon Bellows FL 





Subject with macrofilters removed and bellows closed up Still a little bigger than if I had put the lens on the body but...

Taken with Canon FL 135mm on Canon Bellows FL





Taken with Canon FD 50 mm Macro 1:3.5 on Canon Bellows FL 





Sadly I do not have any on body shots taken with the 50mm macro preped for the web, I'll see if I can dig one up if you want.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks so much! that really helps.
I just googled Canon Bellows FL -- looks good. i'll have to do some more research, but that looks like what I want.


----------



## Battou (Aug 23, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> thanks so much! that really helps.
> I just googled Canon Bellows FL -- looks good. i'll have to do some more research, but that looks like what I want.



They are not the easiest things to use, and they are harder to use in outdoor sessions on bugs and the like but it can be done. It will definately take some time and practice, But the advantages are well worth it in my book. I think it was the ability to use my standard 50mm 1.4 for macro that really defined my ability with macro on my FD bodies.

If you want an easy to carry macro lens Look for that Canon FD 50 mm Macro 1:3.5 as well. You can pick it up later on and add it to the asronal. I saw a handful of them on Keh this morning priced around $55 to $85 (USD). But like it looks it's one of those dedicated lenses and does not have the versitility of the bellows where you can take macro with just about anything you already got.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 24, 2008)

I would really love working with the Canon Bellows FL... actually, I think i'll try both the Canon Bellows FL and a 50 mm Macro 1:3.5.

would a Bellows FL be really hard to acquire? i'm going to start looking in the vintage photo shops nearby... and ebay. haha


----------



## Battou (Aug 24, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> I would really love working with the Canon Bellows FL... actually, I think i'll try both the Canon Bellows FL and a 50 mm Macro 1:3.5.
> 
> would a Bellows FL be really hard to acquire? i'm going to start looking in the vintage photo shops nearby... and ebay. haha



I saw one on ebay just this morning wile scrambling for a new camera. Looked good, and was at the time listed for a fraction of what I paid for mine.

Sadly the auction has ended, but it did not sell, you may be able to contact the seller or wait for a relisting I dunno

http://cgi.ebay.com/CANON-CAMERA-BE...ryZ15241QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

When working with a bellows You will no doubt find the AE-1 is not able to truly maximixe the performance. It does work, so it's not like a waste of money. As time goes by you will prolly find yor self wanting a mirror lock and longer exposures. But we can address that when the time is right


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 25, 2008)

alright, cool.

thanks for all the information -- you're really helpful!


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> alright, cool.
> 
> thanks for all the information -- you're really helpful!



I thought of you when I saw it, but at the time your last post had left me with the impression that there might still be the possibility you where lookin for a carryon macro lens, otherwise I'd've PM'd you the auction.

Thanks, I love my bellows and feel more people should use them


----------



## Photo Bum (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can find the Vivitar Series 1 90mm Macro f2.5 or 90 -180 f4.5 close focus. Both go to 1/2 life size. The 90 goes 1/1 with included adapter. Both sharp as a tack.


----------

